# container space



## microe (Oct 28, 2014)

i just bought a 1954 nimbus motorbike in denmark and want to ship it to new zealand. the bike could be taken to germany and than sent to NZ if its easier. who has space in a container (part of house hold) or know of any available? shipping as soon as possible.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

microe said:


> i just bought a 1954 nimbus motorbike in denmark and want to ship it to new zealand. the bike could be taken to germany and than sent to NZ if its easier. who has space in a container (part of house hold) or know of any available? shipping as soon as possible.


Best bet is probably get in touch with a Danish, German or other European international shipper and pay for your part of a shared container to NZ, or pay more for your own small container. Think 10ft is the smallest. 
You'll obviously need to arrange someone else to make sure it's spotlessly clean and then hand it to the shipping company at the chosen country's docks.
Doubt anyone would hold their hand up and say "I've got room in my container". Too much risk for them.


----------



## microe (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks for your kind reply. of course i'm more than happy to share costs, have the clean bike ready, no patrol, oil, battery. what "risk" are you talking about?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

microe said:


> thanks for your kind reply. of course i'm more than happy to share costs, have the clean bike ready, no patrol, oil, battery. what "risk" are you talking about?


Surely you've traveled before. 
Aren't we reminded every time we travel NOT to carry any items for anyone else since you cannot 100% guarantee that it is what it is. You're asking someone who doesn't know you from Adam to put an item in their shipping container that they are solely responsible for. Theres no guarantee the goods are what you say they are - yeah a bike is a bike but it could be the cover for something more sinister and / or a scam. That's part of the risk I refer to. Another could be payment for your part of their container etc.

If you do the shared container via a shipping company, the responsibilities are split and it is all handled by the shipping company with the interior of the container partitioned off for each company, group, couple or individual. No risk to the others sharing the container.


----------



## microe (Oct 28, 2014)

hmmmm... you are right. i have to trust a stranger. in my case its a well respected vintage motorbike restoration specialist with 40 years history, which i never met in person. i did quite a few similar deals with other bike enthusiasts over the years and never had or coursed any trouble. but you are right: you never know... i still prefer to take the risk and trust (at least some) people, its healthier...
... offering space in private containers as part of household to and from NZ is quite common here, its so much cheaper!


----------

